# SSG Chisolm 1/75 KIT



## DasBoot (Aug 26, 2016)

I hate to post this. The press just released this- SSG Chisolm, a chef/culinary specialist here at 1st Batt has died during our most recent jump. He was on the pass before me. I won't go into details but the whole night was a dumpster fire. This is our second KIT in the last 12 months. I do not look forward to seeing his name carved into our memorial. Thoughts out to his family. RIP SGT, RLTW.



> FORT STEWART, GA. (USASOC News Service, August 26, 2016)--A U.S. Army Ranger died as the result of injuries sustained during an airborne proficiency jump August 24 at Galahad Drop Zone.
> 
> Staff Sgt. Avonye John Cavon Chisolm, 26, sustained serious injuries during the airborne operation; he was transported to the nearest military treatment facility; then air-lifted to Memorial Health University Medical Center, Savannah, Georgia. He died August 25.



U.S. Army Ranger died during training


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 26, 2016)

Rest in peace Ranger.


----------



## AWP (Aug 26, 2016)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 26, 2016)

Rest easy Ranger.

M.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Aug 26, 2016)

Fuck .  My condolences and prayers to his family, and you @DasBoot and the rest of his Ranger brothers at 1/75.

Fair Winds, Blue Skies, and May You Rest In The Lords Own Peace SSG Chisolm.  RLTW...


----------



## policemedic (Aug 26, 2016)

RIP.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 26, 2016)

Rest easy Brother. 

~S~


----------



## HALO99 (Aug 27, 2016)

Rest in Peace brother.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 27, 2016)

Fair winds and following seas, Ranger.  Training accidents are the worst.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Ranger. Prayers out.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 27, 2016)

Rest easy.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 27, 2016)

RIP, Ranger and Hand Salute.


----------



## CDG (Aug 28, 2016)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 28, 2016)

RIP


----------

